# rent boots/bindings not board?



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Do shops allow you to rent just bindings and boots? going snowboarding this weekend and trying out my new board, but still havnt gotten bindings or boots yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Most places don't, but if you talk to them they could probably make an exception.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

im not sure, but keep in mind that most of them have non conventional binding systems that make it easy for them to change binding angles and so on... The discs of the bindings are generally mounted almost permanently to the rental board and they just move the binding around. I'm not sure... but i would call ahead and ask.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

i really hope they can make an exception, thanks guys! i will call a few shops first thing tomorrow


----------

